# Eurotunnel?



## hedgehogbella

When me and my family will be going on holidays It will be the first time taking our hedgie with us. Because we are going to crossing the sea, we will be using the euro tunnel which is basically a train which goes below the sea. My questions are:

1) Is my hedgehog going to be all right?

2) Are hedgehogs allowed on the eurotunnel?

3) If not is there another safe way to transport a hedgehog from the U.K across the sea to the rest of Europe?


----------



## rodanthi

I know most trains within the UK are happy to carry small animals in carriers, so you ought to be ok on the eurotrain. My main worry would be the rules surrounding taking hedgehogs in and out of various countries - if someone finds out you have him is there any possibility you're going to need to be able to show medical papers etc?

As for travelling with them - you're going to need to ensure you have portable heating with you, ways to clean up messes while hedgie is in a confined space. They may sleep for the journey but if they don't you need to offer regular food and water. Stuff like that.


----------



## rodanthi

Just researched it - you *cannot* take a hedgehog on a Eurostar train, as per their conditions of carriage:
"We allow guide and assistance dogs (in accordance with all the requirements of the PETS Scheme), but we do not allow passengers to bring any other animals on board any Eurostar service as hand luggage, registered luggage or otherwise. For safety reasons, access to Eurostar trains by persons travelling with a guide or assistance dog is limited to four (4) per train. If you travel with a guide or assistance dog but do not declare this at the time of booking, you may be refused access to the train.*"*

I don't know if there are any other train companies that use the Eurotunnel except for Eurostar - if there are, look up their conditions of carriage. If not, ferry is probably your next best option. You could fly but most airlines will make you put the hedgehog in the hold, which will be unpleasant for them.


----------



## nikki

You also need to make sure you can take your hedgehog into the country(ies) you will be going to.


----------



## Draenog

If you want to take a hedgehog from the UK to mainland Europe it needs to be in quarantine for (at least) 4 months.


----------



## Draenog

Also, the Eurotunnel ends in France, where keeping APH is illegal.


----------



## hedgehogbella

Thank you.


----------



## Draenog

These rules are for importing animals, but I am not sure if the rules are the same for just travelling (and taking him back). Usually they need to be chipped, have a passport and some need a special check up by a vet for additional papers (rabies and that sort of stuff). This is for more common animals like dogs, cats and ferrets; I am not sure if there are special rules for hedgehogs or other exotics. 
If you are just travelling he might not have to go into quarantine.

Where are you going? Not only do the rules of the country where you're staying apply to you, but also all the countries you are passing through.
The EU has certain rules for this, you can probably look them up online. The countries themselves might have additional rules.

On your government website (gov.co.uk) is some information about taking pets abroad; https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad/overview

Edit: found this on the gov website:

"There are no restrictions on bringing pet rodents, rabbits, birds, ornamental fish, invertebrates, amphibians and reptiles to the UK from other EU countries."

They do not list hedgehogs but they might fall under the same rule. If I were you I would call them to ask for more information.
You would still need to check with all the countries your going/passing through.

Here is some more information: https://www.gov.uk/pet-travel-information-for-pet-owners

I think that leaving him home would be an easier option and much less of a hassle. It would probably be better for the hedgehog too, I personally wouldn't take mine on such a long unnecessary trip.


----------



## hedgehogbella

We will go from uk through france, belgiume, netherland,germany to poland where we will stay for 2 months.


----------



## nikki

You will need to check with France, Belgium, Netherlands, Germany and Poland then as to the regulations for crossing into the country with a hedgehog. You also need to check the regulations in the UK for bringing a hedgehog back into the country after travelling to those countries. I have to agree with Draenog that its probably easier and safer to leave your hedgehog at home when you travel.


----------



## hedgehogbella

Unfortunatly, I dont have anyone to take care of my hedgehog. My whole family are going on the trip. Any ideas?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Did you get your hedgehog from a breeder? Perhaps they'd be willing to hedgiesit. Do you have any friends that would be able to, or does your vet offer boarding services? You could also look for petsitters in general & find one that has experience with exotics, or maybe even look for another hedgie owner.

I agree with everyone else - it sounds like it'd be a very bad idea to try and take your hedgehog with you. There's a very large possibility that you would end up removed from a train, face fines, or have your hedgehog confiscated for being illegal on the train or in the other countries (if they are illegal). That's not at all safe for your hedgehog and it'd be better to find another solution.


----------



## hedgehogbella

I do not know no one who owned a hedgehog and I didnt get my hedgehog from a breeder. One of my friends owns a dog which was about to attack her last time when he saw my hedgehog. My other friend is just very iresposible and I would never leave her with a hedgehog for 2 months. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Then check with your vet, animal boarding facilities in your area, and look on sites that advertise petsitters to see if you can find one who is trustworthy and willing to learn how to take care of a hedgehog properly if they don't know how.


----------



## hedgehogbella

Thank you


----------



## Draenog

There are some UK Facebook groups about hedgehogs, you could check there too. Might be someone close to you who is willing to hedgiesit for two months.

If there really is no other option than taking her with you I would call your government. If she falls under the same laws as rodents and other small animals there would be no restrictions for bringing her back to the UK; but you would still have to check with the other countries if it's legal to pass through or not. 
As for keeping hedgehogs, France; illegal, Belgium; illegal, Netherlands; legal, Germany; legal, Poland; legal.


----------



## rodanthi

Google for places that offer boarding for small animals - they don't usually list hedgehogs as they're not common pets but most are willing to take them with a caresheet. It'll be more expensive per day than say a rabbit but I suspect it works out less expensive than your family changing their entire mode of transport for the hedgehog and probably much easier all round. I avoid travelling with Hector cos its a pain in the ass for us both. 

But *definitely* leave a caresheet as you can't assume they will know what they are doing with hedgehogs in particular.

Edit: just realised this is for 2 months, in which case boarding is going to be expensive. Definitely do your research.


----------

